
What I loved about Paul Allen - ChrisArchitect
https://www.gatesnotes.com/About-Bill-Gates/Remembering-Paul-Allen
======
Nomentatus
Previous discussion: [https://www.gatesnotes.com/About-Bill-Gates/Remembering-
Paul...](https://www.gatesnotes.com/About-Bill-Gates/Remembering-Paul-
Allen?WT.mc_id=10_16_2018_10_PaulAllen_BG-TW_&WT.tsrc=BGTW&linkId=58288095)

------
aportnoy
dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18231961](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18231961)

------
ChrisArchitect
whoops sorry

